# White Worm or parasite attached to Peacock face?



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello Friends,

Over night a strange white worm-like thing has shown up on my peacock protruding from the fold between the mouth and face. It looks fuzzy like a piece of thread or string. From pics I've found online it looks similar to Planaria, but do these worms attach to fish? Could it be Anchor worm? Heres some pics, thank you.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Might it be a piece of flesh hanging from an injury the fish incurred overnight?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like an anchor worm to me; damage wouldn't look like that unless there was a gaping ulcer or flesh wound too. Planaria won't ever attack fish; they're essentially harmless. I'd start medicating some food and feeding him that.


----------



## FreddyC (Aug 24, 2006)

I did a search and came across this topic, because my OB peacock has the exact same worm. It also appeared overnight. What do you mean by medicating food? Is there a certain type of medicated food I should buy, or soak some food in something like clout?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use clout as a food soak, however it should be effective against anchor worms if dosed in the water. Remove carbon filtration while treating.
The directions state that one treatment should be effective. I would treat twice, once and then again 24 hours later, with each treatment preceded by a 30-40% water change. Perform a 30-40% water change 24 hours after the second treatment and run some carbon in the filter for at least a further 24 hours.
Treat again, once, 14 days after the second treatment, again with no carbon filtration. Another water change 24 hours later and run carbon again for minimum 24 hours.


----------



## FreddyC (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, the worm diappeared as fast as he appeared. I haven't treated the fish or the tank with anything yet. Problem is, I don't know if it dropped off or burrowed INTO my fish. He seems fine, maybe a bit off color, but no other symptoms except a small red spot where the worm was. Do you think I still should treat the tank with an anti-parasite medication? And do I need something different if the worm is inside vs. hanging on the outside?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have personal experience dealing with any sort of worm but if I saw something like that on one of my fish and it disappeared, I would still treat.


----------

